
Free Kindle anyone? How Amazon can dominate ebooks - ajaimk
http://www.ajaimk.com/2010/08/27/how-the-kindle-and-the-nook-can-win-the-ebook-market/
======
Tomco
1\. Estimates of units sold for both the iPad and the Kindle range from 3-5
million.

2\. Even with competition from Apple, Barnes and Noble, and others Amazon
still holds 90% of the ebook market share.

3\. Publisher Author J. A. Konrath reported that on the iBookstore he sales
100 books per month. On the Kindle store he sales 200 books per day.

4\. Kindle is not just the physical device. You can read Kindle books on the
iPad through the Kindle App. Kindle is also on Android and Windows and
everything else that you could possible want to read an ebook on. This means
that even if the iPad or an Android

5\. The production of the Kindle and price Amazon must purchase the ebooks
from their publishers must be taken into account. Let’s assume the Kindle
Reader only costs Amazon $150 to produce and that for each $10 book sold they
have to give the publishers $7.

19 x $7 = $133 in ebook costs + $150 for the Kindle = $283 in total that
Amazon would spend on giving away the Kindle. $283 – $189 the customer pays =
$94.

Amazon would go from making $39 on each Kindle Unit to losing $94. If you
factor in the lose sales of 19 books x $3 Amazon gets for selling the book
then Amazon is losing out on another $57 in revenue for a total of $96 in lost
revenue by your brilliant idea. $96 in lost revenue + $94 from the unit sold =
Amazon would be making $190 less by giving it away for free than they would by
still selling it.

6\. Oh yeah, Amazon already gives away over 1.8 million out of print books for
free.

------
amock
One thing they really need to work on is book quality. I bought a Kindle book
and there are so many errors that it's hard to read. I know the hardcover
version doesn't have this errors, so their conversion process probably needs a
proofreading step added. There also doesn't seem to be an easy way to report
these errors, so I don't I'll be buying any more Kindle books. I had even
preordered one of the new Kindles, but I canceled it because of this.

~~~
chrisbolt
Most kindle books I have purchased have been, for the most part, free of
errors. For a few books that did have significant errors, they showed up in
the free sample, the book's comments were all complaints about kindle errors,
and the books were fixed the next time I looked at them.

